# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Перезагружается компьютер. Помогите разобраться.

## scott2to

Купил новый блок питания и видеокарту. По началу вроде все было нормально, но последние несколько дней компьютер ни с того ни с сего перезагружается или виснет. Виснет и в играх и при работе с обычными оконными приложениями. 

Первое что бросилось в глаза. Особо не замечал, что бы при включении игр усиливал свое вращение куллер видеокарты. Сейчас поставил программу, которая на низком уровне позволяет выставить обороты. Поставил на максимум. Все равно виснет, хотя вроде лучше. Могла ли карта повредиться от перегрева? Как мне узнать все ли с ней в порядке? Т.е. греется она или нет. Может программы тесты подскажите какие?

Заранее спасибо за ответы. 



Параметры моего компьютера:
*Скрытый текст*Операционная система	Microsoft Windows XP Professional
Пакет обновления ОС	Service Pack 3
DirectX	4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)

Системная плата	
Тип ЦП	DualCore Intel Core 2 Duo E4600, 2400 MHz 
Системная плата	Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS4  
Системная память	3328 Мб  (DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM)

DIMM1: Corsair CMD4GX2M2A1066C5	2 Гб DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM  (5-5-5-18 @ 400 МГц)  (4-4-4-13 @ 270 МГц)
DIMM3: Corsair CMD4GX2M2A1066C5	2 Гб DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM  (5-5-5-18 @ 400 МГц)  (4-4-4-13 @ 270 МГц)
Тип BIOS	Award Modular (06/12/08)

Отображение	
Видеоадаптер	NVIDIA GeForce GTS 250  (512 Мб)
3D-акселератор	nVIDIA GeForce GTS 250

Мультимедиа	
Звуковой адаптер	Realtek ALC889A @ Intel 82801JB ICH10 - High Definition Audio Controller

Хранение данных	
Контроллер IDE	Intel(R) ICH10 Family 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 2 - 3A26
Контроллер IDE	Intel(R) ICH10 Family 4 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 1 - 3A20
Контроллер IDE	Стандартный двухканальный контроллер PCI IDE
Контроллер хранения данных	AZ1BHVSM IDE Controller
Флоппи-накопитель	Дисковод гибких дисков
Дисковый накопитель	A-DATA USB Flash Drive USB Device  (30 Гб, USB)
Дисковый накопитель	ST31000528AS  (1000 Гб, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)
Дисковый накопитель	ST3160211AS  (160 Гб, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)
Дисковый накопитель	ST3802110A  (80 Гб, 7200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/100)
Оптический накопитель	Optiarc DVD RW AD-7173A  (DVD+R9:8x, DVD-R9:8x, DVD+RW:18x/8x, DVD-RW:18x/6x, DVD-RAM:12x, DVD-ROM:16x, CD:48x/32x/48x DVD+RW/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM)
Оптический накопитель	XKDAZ DIVSHYV SCSI CdRom Device
Статус SMART жёстких дисков	OK

Разделы	
C: (NTFS)	149.0 Гб (56.1 Гб свободно)
D: (NTFS)	76308 Мб (69821 Мб свободно)
H: (NTFS)	931.5 Гб (793.8 Гб свободно)
Общий объём	1155.1 Гб (918.1 Гб свободно)

Ввод	
Клавиатура	Клавиатура HID
Клавиатура	Стандартная (101/102 клавиши) или клавиатура PS/2 Microsoft Natural
Мышь	HID-совместимая мышь

Сеть	
Первичный адрес IP	92.243.171.32
Первичный адрес MAC	00-1F-D0-23-1E-D6
Сетевой адаптер	Realtek RTL8168C(P)/8111C(P) PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC  (92.243.171.32)
Сетевой адаптер	VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for VMnet1  (192.168.102.1)
Сетевой адаптер	VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for VMnet8  (192.168.231.1)

Периферийные устройства	
Принтер	Microsoft XPS Document Writer
Контроллер FireWire	Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 1394A-2000 OHCI PHY/Link-Layer Controller (PHY: TI TSB43AB23)
Контроллер USB1	Intel 82801JB ICH10 - USB Universal Host Controller
Контроллер USB1	Intel 82801JB ICH10 - USB Universal Host Controller
Контроллер USB1	Intel 82801JB ICH10 - USB Universal Host Controller
Контроллер USB1	Intel 82801JB ICH10 - USB Universal Host Controller
Контроллер USB1	Intel 82801JB ICH10 - USB Universal Host Controller
Контроллер USB1	Intel 82801JB ICH10 - USB Universal Host Controller
Контроллер USB2	Intel 82801JB ICH10 - USB2 Enhanced Host Controller
Контроллер USB2	Intel 82801JB ICH10 - USB2 Enhanced Host Controller
USB-устройство	USB HID-совместимое устройство
USB-устройство	USB HID-совместимое устройство
USB-устройство	Запоминающее устройство для USB
USB-устройство	Составное USB устройство

DMI	
DMI поставщик BIOS	Award Software International, Inc.
DMI версия BIOS	F5
DMI производитель системы	Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
DMI система	EP45-DS4
DMI системная версия	
DMI системный серийный номер	
DMI системный UUID	00000000-00000000-0000001F-D0231ED8
DMI производитель системной платы	Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
DMI системная плата	EP45-DS4
DMI версия системной платы	x.x
DMI серийный номер системной платы	
DMI производитель шасси	Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
DMI версия шасси	
DMI серийный номер шасси	
DMI Asset-тег шасси	
DMI тип шасси	Desktop Case
DMI всего / свободных сокетов памяти	4 / 2

----------


## Cheechako

Для начала, есть стандартный подход - отключить автоматическую перезагрузку системы, чтобы можно было посмотреть сообщения BSOD'а, поставить какую-нибудь программу для контроля температур и напряжений, и осмотреть системную плату на предмет вздувшихся/текущих электролитических конденсаторов. С видео это может быть не связано (если только мощности БП не хватает) :yes:

----------


## Gardor

I have a Dell Latitude Laptop using Windows XP. I took it to Geek Squad because it was skipping and the freezing up when I played DVDs or any kind of audio. When it freezes I have to turn it off witut shutting it down. It also wouldn't freeze right away..it freezes into about 10 minutes of playing the DVD. It was also making weird noises when it froze. Best Buy informed me that the noise wasn't any hardware issue, but the kind of noise the computer makes when it's frozen. They said nothing was wrong hardware wise, and that I had 6 viruses on the laptop. Well now, all those viruses are removed, and my laptop is still skipping and freezing when I play DVDs..to the point where I have to turn off the computer without shutting it down. Also, now it freezes and makes a weird noises when I'm not playing any audio. If it's not viruses, and geek squad said everything is fine with the computer physically, then what is it?  iphone unlock

----------


## DjimmKerry

> Для начала, есть стандартный подход - отключить автоматическую перезагрузку системы, чтобы можно было посмотреть сообщения BSOD'а, поставить какую-нибудь программу для контроля температур и напряжений, и осмотреть системную плату на предмет вздувшихся/текущих электролитических конденсаторов. С видео это может быть не связано (если только мощности БП не хватает) :yes:


согласен у меня было такое же и помогло 

лобовые стекла

----------

